# Sub-1 Minute 4x4 Race



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

The rules are easy - I give you 5 scrambles, you take out the best and the worst, and average the remaining ten.
If you get three consecutive weeks in a row sub-1 average, please go away from this thread and show off. . 

Who can join?
Everyone who rarely gets sub-1 Minute on 4x4.

I will give rounds, 1 round is one week. 

Okay, to the point. (Times are GMT -7) The Round 4 starts at Thursday 29 January 2011 and ends at Wednesday 2 February 2011.

I'm using WCA format for scrambles

Scrambles of round 5
1. R Fw' R L' Fw' R' D' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 F2 B Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 B Rw B' Fw2 Uw' R L2 B Rw B L Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 U' L2 B Fw L Rw B' U 
2. B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' Fw2 R U2 B' L2 Uw B2 U' L' R2 Fw F Uw2 U L' D Fw2 Uw2 B' F' L2 U Uw L2 Rw2 F' Fw R2 Fw U Uw' L Fw D Uw' 
3. Uw L R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D L F2 Rw U' L R' Uw L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D' L B' D Fw' B L F' D U Fw' U' R B Uw' L' 
4. Rw' R U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw D R' L U' Uw' D Fw' R B' Uw2 R' L2 F' Uw2 L' D2 B Uw R2 L Fw' F2 R Uw' U F D' F' L B Uw' R2 L' F 
5. D2 B U2 Uw' F' R2 U D' B F2 D' U Rw2 B R2 U' F2 R2 L F Rw D2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 L U L U L2 Fw L2 F2 D B Fw2 D B' 

Scrambles of the previous post.



Spoiler



Scrambles of round 4.
1. B L' D' B2 U' Fw2 F L2 B2 D2 Rw Fw2 R Fw' R U Rw R2 B U2 B Rw2 F' L' Fw Rw2 R2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' U' F' D U Fw2 R D'
2. U2 Uw' Rw2 Fw L Rw B2 Fw' U' L2 F R' Rw D B' L' Rw2 Fw U R D2 F2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw U' Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw F' D2 Fw' U2
3. U R B D R U2 L2 F' U D2 B' Uw R D' U' F D' Fw R2 U2 R' Uw' B2 D2 F' D2 B L' Fw' U Uw2 L Rw' U F' Uw' U' B' R' U2
4. L D2 R' L Uw U2 B Fw U' D F' R Fw U' R' L2 F2 Uw' Rw L2 Uw2 R L B' R2 D2 B R2 L D' F2 L' D F' B R B L F2 B'
5. L2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 B D2 Uw F' R' F2 B R' Rw2 F Uw' B' U2 B2 F' Uw U2 L2 R F' U Rw2 F2 R2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 D' L2 Rw' Fw R' F2 

Scrambles of round 3.
1. Rw2 B' D' Rw' F Rw F Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 U2 F' U2 Uw F Uw F2 D2 Rw2 D' B' R Rw D R Fw U2 F' Uw B' Uw F2 U D' Fw' Uw
2. Uw' L' B2 F Uw Rw Uw D' L' D2 R Rw' B2 Rw' U' Fw B' L B Rw' Uw2 B Rw' L R' Fw' D U2 R2 D2 Rw' B L2 Rw R U2 R2 F' Fw Rw2
3. F2 R Rw B' Uw' U Fw U2 Uw D R' Rw L' Fw L2 Uw2 F2 B' Uw2 L' Uw' R Fw2 B' L D U B Fw' R2 B' L' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 R U' Uw F
4. D B' R B' L2 Fw F' L' Uw2 L2 Fw U' B' Fw L2 R2 D F B Fw D F2 Rw Uw' U D F2 Uw' D' L2 Uw' L2 U R2 D' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' U2
5. F2 Uw' F' R2 D Fw Rw' R2 F' Uw2 D U2 B' Uw2 U2 D' Fw Rw R' F2 Fw R D2 Fw2 R D2 L2 U' F' D2 R2 Fw2 Uw F2 D2 L R F2 Rw2 D2
6. B2 Rw2 L2 B2 L2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 F2 B L' F Fw' Uw' B2 R2 L2 D' Uw' R Uw' D' L2 F2 Uw' Rw2 F' D2 L Uw D F D' L2 U' R' F2 B2 R'
7. U2 R' F2 Fw' D F2 D B' F2 Rw2 U2 R' L2 Uw' Fw U F' Fw' Uw2 U L R' F' B D' U B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B L2 Uw Rw' U L2 Uw2 R' Rw2 F'
8. U' Uw' B' Uw Rw' L2 F U Rw' D2 L' F2 Rw B Uw Rw B Fw' L Rw2 Fw L' B Fw2 U' D Fw Uw' B2 U F D2 B L Uw2 D F Uw R2 B
9. B' D R B' D' B Uw F' R Rw D' Fw' R2 Uw' D L' F2 B R' U2 Rw' R Uw2 B2 L' U Uw2 Rw2 D U' Fw' F2 R2 U' R2 Rw2 B' Rw2 F Uw
10. U' Rw Uw' L' Uw' U2 Rw' U2 R Uw R' U2 L R' Rw2 B' R' D' Uw' F Rw L D' L D2 U' R Fw L' F Fw D Fw2 U D Rw2 U2 Uw' R' L'
11. U' Fw D2 Uw2 L2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D' R B L2 Rw R2 B' Fw U2 R' U2 L2 B F' U' Uw' L D' F2 U Rw2 U2 B' Uw L' Rw2 D2
12. F L' D2 F R D Rw2 B' Fw' F2 R2 B L U' Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Rw' B F' Uw U B2 Fw2 U2 F B' L2 B2 F2 R2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B D' Fw Uw' 

Round 2
1. R2 D2 Fw' U B2 D' Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 Uw F2 R Rw' F2 B L' Uw Fw2 B2 L F2 B Rw' B' Uw' U2 Rw2 U Uw' F' Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' U D' Uw F' U2
2. F' D2 U Fw' Uw2 Fw L' D2 Fw2 U2 L U Uw2 L Rw' Uw' B2 D Rw' D' R' F R Fw2 F Uw' R2 Rw' Fw B' U Fw F' B' Uw' Rw L' U2 Fw' Rw'
3. Rw' B2 L' D2 Fw' B D' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 D' L' D R' Fw' Rw' R2 F' D U2 B' Rw B2 R U' Rw2 R2 B2 F' Rw2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B
4. Fw2 Uw B Uw Rw2 Uw' D' B U' B2 Fw F' U Fw' D' Fw' D2 Fw' D' U2 B Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U B Fw F2 Rw L B2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw'
5. F U Rw Fw2 Rw' D Uw' F' Uw Fw' B R2 Fw' R' Fw B2 F U' L2 U B U2 Uw D' Fw' B D' U2 Rw2 R L2 Fw L2 Rw' Fw2 B L Rw' Fw' U2
6. U R2 B' F2 U2 D' F' B R' D' B2 Uw U' B' Fw Rw2 D' F2 L2 U L' R' F2 Rw2 L2 D2 L' Uw R2 Fw2 U' B2 U D2 B2 D2 B' F Rw D2
7. Uw Fw2 D' Uw' F D' R L D' U' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 D Fw' F U' F2 Rw B' U L' Fw' D B2 Uw' Fw B2 U2 Fw' Rw R2 L B2
8. Rw2 R U' F' L R2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 B2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 U B2 Uw2 F2 D' F U2 Rw F2 R2 Uw L R2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw D' U2 R2 F Rw' B U' Rw D2
9. R' Rw2 F' B2 D' U' Fw2 D2 F' U L' F2 U L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Fw' F L' U' F2 D' B F2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Rw' B Uw' B' F' Rw'
10. L' Fw' R Uw2 F U2 D B' U' F2 Rw' Uw' F2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' U Rw' F D' L2 R Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' L D2 F U2 Rw' Uw' L
11. U2 Rw' D F' Uw' Fw L' F2 Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' L2 Rw' B R Fw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw B R2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R L Uw2 Fw2 B' U' R Fw2
12. B2 F2 R2 L' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U' B' U Fw2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 L2 B2 L2 Fw B L' R Uw F Uw' R2 D' F2 Uw' R Rw2 L2 Uw' R2 F Rw2

Round 1: December 29th-January 5th
1) U' D Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' D2 F2 U D R D' Uw L2 Fw2 U Fw U' L2 U' Rw B2 R' Fw' D' Uw' B L U2 Fw' R2 F2 L B U2 R Fw' U' Rw2 R2 
2) B Rw' L2 F2 R' F' R2 L2 F' Fw' D L' B2 D F' B Rw B' L' Fw B2 Uw' D' R2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw' B' U L Uw2 L Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 F D' R2
3) B D2 Uw' F' Rw F D B2 Fw D' F2 D2 R' L Rw2 F R Fw' L2 Fw' B' L' Rw2 F2 L' B D L' B L2 Rw' Fw U D2 B Rw' Fw' R U' Uw'
4) D' Fw2 Uw' B2 D L2 R2 Fw2 U R B D U2 B U2 F2 R' D' U R2 Fw' D' B2 U' D Fw' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 Uw U' Fw2 U' L2 D B2 D
5) B' R2 F U2 L2 Fw' F' U' Rw B U2 Fw' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw' Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' F L' B Fw' U Uw D2 L' Fw' D' R Fw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 
6) Rw' U' L' D Rw' F' U' R B2 L' Uw2 L' F' B U D2 Uw' F' B' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 Fw' D R2 Rw2 F' Fw L2 B2 L2 R F2 L' Rw' R 
7) B Rw2 B2 R2 Uw D B' U Rw2 B U L Uw B Fw2 Uw2 B D' Fw' B' F' Uw R2 F Fw2 Uw' Fw' F Uw' Rw' R2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 Rw Uw2 U B'
8) F' U' D' F2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw2 D' B2 Uw D L' F' B2 L F2 Uw2 U D Fw2 U2 Rw U R2 L2 D2 Rw U' Fw2 F2 R B L Uw2 D' Rw2 D Uw 
9) F' U L2 Uw2 L2 D' U R2 F2 Fw2 L2 Uw' D' F B2 Uw D2 R2 L Uw F Uw' F' Fw B2 U Rw F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw F' L' Rw' B' Fw2 L2 D2 Fw
10) R2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw L2 Fw Uw' Fw' R2 D' F' Fw2 R L Fw2 Uw F Uw' U' L' B' U F2 U B' Rw' Fw Uw Fw2 U2 F2 R Rw F' R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 U'
11) Uw B' D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw U Fw2 R L Uw2 D F' L Fw2 D B' F R2 U Rw2 R2 Uw D' Fw2 R' L U2 F' R' Uw D2 U' L2 R' Rw' Fw2 D2
12) D' Uw B2 R2 D' B' U R' L D U B' L2 R F' Uw2 B' Uw2 U' L2 U L2 F' Uw2 Fw' L2 F L' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' U R' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2



Please wait after you posted an average, I will add them in a few hours. In the post below.

Please apologise if I'm late to update rounds. But, if I forget to update rounds for a long time, remind me. Thanks.

Have fun 

People who get three consecutive weeks in a row sub-1 :
no one yet


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Averages of round 5

Result of the previous round



Spoiler



Averages of round 4

LouisCormier : 1:19.40
da25centz : 2:43.40
Brest : 2:07.80
JianhanC : 1:38.95
RyanReese09 : 1:20.54
Keroma12 : 1:26.24
TiLiMayor : 2:04.98
Vinny : 1:36.19
KboyForeverB : 1:04.69
Matt : 1:49.28
Jin : 1:12.94 
tehmaxice : (1:03.75?)59.93
avgdi : 2:04.50 

Averages of round 3

Brian Kim/KboyForeverB: 1:12.88
JianhanC : 1:45.97
Keroma12 : 1:34.23
tehmaxice : 59.92
Brest : 2:15.88
LouisCormier : 1:19.67
antoineccantin : 2:37.53
da25centz : 2:36.77
AvidCuber : 1:41.83
RyanReese09 : 1:20.68
TiLiMayor : 2:03.56
chrisw : 1:11.82
Fire cuber : 1:23.27 

Averages of round 2

Keroma12 : 1:33.24
chrisw : 1:09.68
RyanReese09 : 1:29.60
cincyaviation/Seth Hovland : 1:16.53
nami10923 : 1:05.70
D4vd : 1:16.11
TiLiMayor : 2:46.12
emolover : 1:33.63
Evan Liu : 1:06.37
Hilmar Magnusson/tehmaxice : 1:03.75
KboyForeverB/Brian Kim : 1:13.12
Brest : 2:22.27
Baian Liu : DNF
FireCuber : 1:21.39

Averages of round 1

Evan Liu : 1:04.73
Kar0209 : 1:10.45
D4vd : 1:13.06
Baian Liu : 1:15.74
James Ludlow : 1:18.54
chrisw : 1:19.74 
UberCuber : 1:26.69
Keroma12 : 1:30.39
Fire Cuber : 1:33.70
RyanReese09 : 1:37.79 
Calvin Le/~Phoenix Death~ : 1:49.16
TiLiMayor : 2:44.09



Click here to see the table

How you post :

The round

Your username

Individual times with the Average. If you want to put the average only, you can do that.

Your Comment :


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 29, 2010)

Too bad round 1 is over already.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Too bad round 1 is over already.


 
I edited the post.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> wud?


You might want to take out the "round 1 December 1-8"
It may get confusing.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2010)

Does this mean sub1 single, or average? Every time "sub1" is mentioned I think "single", but the giving of 12 scrambles makes me think average. The reason I ask is because if single there's no point me joining, but if average I'm in.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Does this mean sub1 single, or average? Every time "sub1" is mentioned I think "single", but the giving of 12 scrambles makes me think average. The reason I ask is because if single there's no point me joining, but if average I'm in.


 
It's average.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 29, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 1_

1:16.78, 1:18.11, 1:17.22, 1:24.99, 1:13.10+, (1:06.27), 1:16.29, 1:20.08, 1:28.24, (DNF), 1:19.03, 1:11.54 = *1.18.54*

_Comment - Stupid DNF, stpid counting 1.28. Other than that - fairly okay._


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Is this like the race to sub-30 where you can join at any point or should you be near sub-1?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Is this like the race to sub-30 where you can join at any point or should you be near sub-1?


 
I'd say just join, seeing as there isn't a 'slower' race thread for 4x4.

At least, I'm joining, and right now my PB avg12 is 1:25...


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is something like 1:49 but I never practice 4x4. I did my first actual session of 4x4 yesterday and set new PBs for everything. I'll join in though, no reason to not. Everyone was slow at one point.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> The rule*s is* easy



Wait, how many rule/s is/are there?



Fire Cuber said:


> Please apologise if I'm late to update rounds.


 
Why should we apologize if you forget to do something? Usually it is the person who makes a mistake that does the apologizing.



Here are my times for Round 1:
1:36.88, 1:20.41, 1:22.68, 1:33.94, 1:25.76, 1:37.41, 1:23.57, 1:23.31, 1:22.20, 1:19.57, 1:30.70, 1:27.43 = *1:26.69*
Many of these solves were huge fails. My warmup solve was 1:15.90, with OLL parity...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 1
Fire Cubes - Maru 4x4

1:33.76, 1:34.38, 1:28.07, 1:12.92, 1:44.68, 1:35.72, 1:35.02, 1:22.62, DNF(1:08.95), 1:27.02, 1:39.19, 1:36.57 = 1:33.70 (σ = 6.03)

comment : this average is an epic fail


----------



## D4vd (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 1:

D4vd - Mini qj

Avg12: 1:13.06

1:07.76, 1:10.59, 1:20.36, (59.80), (1:29.05), 1:16.92, 1:10.38, 1:11.52, 1:03.91, 1:15.72, 1:18.44, 1:14.97

best avg5: 1:12.54

3rd sub 1 ever 

The average was pretty average for me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 1
Calvin Le - ShengShou
2:11.20, 1:50.99, 1:34.85, 1:36.45, 1:41.89, 2:05.75, 1:51.44, 1:57.14, 1:36.84, 1:52.79 (I didn't include the best and worst)
Avergae: 1:49.16
I felt pretty confident in this one


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 30, 2010)

The round: 1

Keroma12 - Dayan

Statistics for 12-29-2010 22:34:29

Average: 1:30.39
Standard Deviation: 3.30
Best Time: 1:18.83
Worst Time: 1:42.51
Individual Times: 1:28.11, (1:18.83), 1:31.23, 1:31.65, 1:26.41, (1:42.51), 1:35.08, 1:30.71, 1:23.18, 1:35.02, 1:28.97, 1:33.57

Your Comment : Edge pairing is too slow


----------



## chris w (Dec 30, 2010)

round 1
chrisw----qj
(1:31.22), (1:09.37), 1:15.26, 1:21.87, 1:21.14, 1:25.34, 1:24.18, 1:27.68, 1:14.89, 1:10.28, 1:18.03, 1:18.71
avg= 1:19.74


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I just made a table. See the second post.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

I thinkk you should just make a new post announcing the end/start of each round rather then editing the first post, it gets confusing. Anyway, I am bad at the 4x4 but I will join as soon as I finish assembling my xcube..that thing is giving me such a pain to assemble...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 30, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I thinkk you should just make a new post announcing the end/start of each round rather then editing the first post, it gets confusing. Anyway, I am bad at the 4x4 but I will join as soon as I finish assembling my xcube..that thing is giving me such a pain to assemble...


 
I will do that, You mean to put scrambles of the other round in a new post right?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea, I would just copy how the other threads like Race to sub 20 do it. Post the results of each round in a post, then the scrambles for the next round in the next post. Once the thread gets long I imagine it will be a pain to constantly have to go to the first page for the next round


----------



## kar0209 (Dec 30, 2010)

The round: 1

Kar0209 - Dayan

Average: 1:10.45
Standard Deviation: 5.26
Best Time: 58.75
Worst Time: 1:21.12
Individual Times: 1:11.29, 1:07.65, 1:14.21, 1:09.00, (58.75), 1:14.13, 1:00.95, 1:19.11, (1:21.12), 1:15.12, 1:09.68, 1:03.32

Comment : The 58 is my second best single, popped twice on the 1:21.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 1

Evan Liu - Dayan
Average - 1:04.73
Standard Deviation - 2.71
Times -
1:03.28, 1:07.45, 1:00.24, 1:03.06, 1:09.36, 1:02.91, 1:05.42, 1:02.18, (1:13.70), 1:05.73, (56.97), 1:07.64

Comment: PLL Skips on the last two.  Overall, although I'm really close to sub-1, I probably won't get it for a long time... too much other work to do. Sub-1 singles aren't too rare, I usually get one or two in an average of 12.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 30, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> *Your Comment :* The 58 is my second best single, popped twice on the 1:21.


 
i lol'd


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 30, 2010)

1:15.74

1:18.30, 1:21.40, (1:21.59), 1:16.00, (1:06.94), 1:16.01, 1:07.61, 1:20.24, 1:14.46, 1:07.11, 1:20.26, 1:16.01

Recently switched to Yau from regular reduction.


----------



## kar0209 (Dec 30, 2010)

Shortey said:


> i lol'd


I just copied it and didn't care


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Once the thread gets long I imagine it will be a pain to constantly have to go to the first page for the next round


 
Takes no more effort to go to the first page in a 50-page thread than it does in a 2-page thread


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

TiLiMayor - Eastsheen (ye I know)
Statistics for 12-30-2010 14:11:27

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:44.09
Standard Deviation: 16.29
Best Time: 2:16.88
Worst Time: 3:06.86

Individual Times:
1.	3:02.69
2.	2:39.08
3.	2:58.97
4.	2:30.22
5.	2:30.05
6.	2:59.43
7.	2:25.83
8.	2:41.83
9.	2:16.88
10.	2:35.78
11.	3:06.86
12.	3:01.44

Comment: All solves were with oll parity  . Joined since there is no other 4x4 race, so Ill be here for some time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Not a bad average considering all the parity I had. I really need a new 4x4x4. My QJ is crap.

1:45.27[pll parity], 1:32.33[oll parity], 1:41.60[dp], 1:30.51[dp], 1:28.17[dp], 1:47.43[oll parity], 1:39.51[oll parity], 1:42.01[dp], 1:34.39[oll parity], 1:36.70[oll parity], 1:54.60[oll parity], 1:27.71[dp]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:27.71
worst time: 1:54.60

current avg5: 1:37.70 (σ = 3.19)
best avg5: 1:34.81 (σ = 4.86)

current avg12: 1:37.79 (σ = 6.10)
best avg12: 1:37.79 (σ = 6.10)

session avg: 1:37.79 (σ = 6.10)
session mean: 1:38.35


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 31, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Yea, I would just copy how the other threads like Race to sub 20 do it. Post the results of each round in a post, then the scrambles for the next round in the next post. Once the thread gets long I imagine it will be a pain to constantly have to go to the first page for the next round


 
I will see the sub-20 thread. I will do like that thread


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmm... I don't think I have time to update this thread later today. So I have to update this in the morning.

Results of the last Round (Round 1)
Evan Liu : 1:04.73
Kar0209 : 1:10.45
D4vd : 1:13.06
Baian Liu : 1:15.74
James Ludlow : 1:18.54
chrisw : 1:19.74
UberCuber : 1:26.69
Keroma12 : 1:30.39
Fire Cuber : 1:33.70
RyanReese09 : 1:37.79
Calvin Le/~Phoenix Death~ : 1:49.16
TiLiMayor : 2:44.09

The Round 1 Ends Today.

The Round 2 Starts tomorrow Thursday 6 January 2011 and ends at Wednesday 12 January 2011.

Scrambles of round 2. 

1. R2 D2 Fw' U B2 D' Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 Uw F2 R Rw' F2 B L' Uw Fw2 B2 L F2 B Rw' B' Uw' U2 Rw2 U Uw' F' Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' U D' Uw F' U2
2. F' D2 U Fw' Uw2 Fw L' D2 Fw2 U2 L U Uw2 L Rw' Uw' B2 D Rw' D' R' F R Fw2 F Uw' R2 Rw' Fw B' U Fw F' B' Uw' Rw L' U2 Fw' Rw'
3. Rw' B2 L' D2 Fw' B D' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 D' L' D R' Fw' Rw' R2 F' D U2 B' Rw B2 R U' Rw2 R2 B2 F' Rw2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B 
4. Fw2 Uw B Uw Rw2 Uw' D' B U' B2 Fw F' U Fw' D' Fw' D2 Fw' D' U2 B Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U B Fw F2 Rw L B2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw'
5. F U Rw Fw2 Rw' D Uw' F' Uw Fw' B R2 Fw' R' Fw B2 F U' L2 U B U2 Uw D' Fw' B D' U2 Rw2 R L2 Fw L2 Rw' Fw2 B L Rw' Fw' U2
6. U R2 B' F2 U2 D' F' B R' D' B2 Uw U' B' Fw Rw2 D' F2 L2 U L' R' F2 Rw2 L2 D2 L' Uw R2 Fw2 U' B2 U D2 B2 D2 B' F Rw D2 
7. Uw Fw2 D' Uw' F D' R L D' U' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 D Fw' F U' F2 Rw B' U L' Fw' D B2 Uw' Fw B2 U2 Fw' Rw R2 L B2 
8. Rw2 R U' F' L R2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 B2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 U B2 Uw2 F2 D' F U2 Rw F2 R2 Uw L R2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw D' U2 R2 F Rw' B U' Rw D2
9. R' Rw2 F' B2 D' U' Fw2 D2 F' U L' F2 U L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Fw' F L' U' F2 D' B F2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Rw' B Uw' B' F' Rw'
10. L' Fw' R Uw2 F U2 D B' U' F2 Rw' Uw' F2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' U Rw' F D' L2 R Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' L D2 F U2 Rw' Uw' L
11. U2 Rw' D F' Uw' Fw L' F2 Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' L2 Rw' B R Fw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw B R2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R L Uw2 Fw2 B' U' R Fw2 
12. B2 F2 R2 L' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U' B' U Fw2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 L2 B2 L2 Fw B L' R Uw F Uw' R2 D' F2 Uw' R Rw2 L2 Uw' R2 F Rw2

Please read the first post if you haven't.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 6, 2011)

The round: 2 - Keroma12

Average: 1:33.24
Standard Deviation: 8.15
Best Time: 1:14.43
Worst Time: 1:49.26
Individual Times: 1:26.38, 1:34.96, (1:14.43), 1:26.41, 1:43.85, 1:36.95, (1:49.26), 1:43.91, 1:47.03, 1:24.60, 1:20.23, 1:28.12

Comment : Edge pairing is still too slow. Bad couple of solves in the middle.


----------



## chris w (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 2 - chrisw Dayan+mf8
Average: 1:09.68
Times: 1:12.17, 1:09.15, 1:17.96, 1:07.10, 1:15.40, 1:06.64, 1:07.78, 1:05.75, (1:42.92), 1:02.51, 1:12.40, (56.78)
Comment: from qj to dayan has deffinatly helped my times, a few pops but overall very happy, new pb avg


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

1:27.88[dp], 1:52.45[oll parity fail solve], 1:31.84[oll], 1:35.47, 1:27.29, 1:17.78[pb no parity], 1:23.30, 1:30.77[oll], 1:40.44[pll], 1:28.46[dp], 1:21.44, 1:29.12[pll]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.78
worst time: 1:52.45

current avg5: 1:29.45 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 1:27.12 (σ = 3.05)

current avg12: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)
best avg12: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)

session avg: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)
session mean: 1:30.52

Using my Xcube.

Beat my personal best by 6 seconds average, and my single by 2 seconds.

Only dropped 7 seconds from last week using this new xcube..


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sub-1:15 when I'm warmed up and etc., I should join. 2 sub-1: solves ever, I think.
I should join.
I should join.
I wish I had a better 4x4x4. 
I'll join.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2011)

Seth Hovland
Average: 1:16.53
1:20.89, 1:13.95, 1:27.92, 1:14.78, 1:20.66, 1:11.49, 1:09.02, 1:22.70, 1:19.84, 1:02.56, 1:19.69, 1:12.25


----------



## nami10923 (Jan 7, 2011)

nami10923
Avg: 1:05.70
1:04.98, 57.43, 48.91, 59.91, 2:46.70, 1:09.59, 1:00.12, 1:00.86, 1:11.07, 1:10.16, 1:15.49, 1:07.42


----------



## D4vd (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 2:

D4vd - Mini qj

Avg12: 1:16.11

1:14.67, 1:07.15, 1:22.91, 1:11.30, 1:11.28, 1:20.98, 1:24.57, 1:16.93, (1:06.60), (1:25.63), 1:11.61, 1:19.66

best avg5: 1:12.42

The average was pretty bad, all the solves had parity except the 1:06.60 :/


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Eastsheen
Round two

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:46.12
Standard Deviation: 1:01.88
Best Time: 1:50.46
Worst Time: 5:14.58

Individual Times:
1.	2:12.69	
2.	2:51.91	
3.	2:17.41	
4.	2:42.09	
5.	2:01.96	
6.	3:17.02	
7.	2:05.18	
8.	4:30.27+	
9.	2:06.00	
10.	1:50.46	
11.	2:03.90	
12.	5:14.58	

I messed oll parity like every two solves and those sup-2:40 were just horrible solves with so many errors during parities and fixing.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2011)

1:29.94, 1:49.52, 1:29.29, 1:53.48, 1:40.05, 1:22.61, 1:37.16, 1:20.26, 1:36.89, 1:29.04, 1:15.99, 1:41.51

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:15.99
worst time: 1:53.48

current avg5: 1:28.73 (σ = 6.79)
best avg5: 1:28.73 (σ = 6.79)

current avg12: 1:33.63 (σ = 8.56)
best avg12: 1:33.63 (σ = 8.56)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 8, 2011)

Round 2

Evan Liu - Dayan
Average - 1:06.37
Standard Deviation - 2.97
Times -
1:03.03, 1:08.84, (1:12.97), 1:04.76, (1:00.01), 1:05.15, 1:01.22, 1:09.53, 1:05.21, 1:05.75, 1:09.59, 1:10.65

Comment: Worse than last time, but still ok. No sub-1 singles


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 2

Hilmar Magnusson - Dayan
Average - 1:03.75
Times -
(00:52.69), 01:02.77, 00:59.57, 00:53.29, 01:10.12, 01:10.69, 01:08.86, 01:00.28, (01:17.28), 01:14.04, 00:55.38, 01:02.52


Comment: Started good, but messed up some solves pretty bad. About average for me. Some decent singles


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it okay if I join in?

My times are 2:20- 3:00.

EDIT: They are actually more like 2:40 - 3:40


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it okay if I join in?
> 
> My times are 2:20- 3:00.


 
Yes.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 2

Brian Kim - Dayan + mf8 4x4

Average: 1:13.12
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 1:02.34
Worst Time: 1:26.21
Individual Times: 1:16.82	1:18.97	1:10.33	1:11.57 1:09.86 (1:26.21) 1:17.27 1:14.31 1:17.70 1:04.09 (1:02.34)	1:10.31

Comments: Pretty bad


----------



## Brest (Jan 12, 2011)

*Average: 2:22.27*

125.99 127.68 163.77 129.75 151.61 178.49 133.98 (119.59) 130.57 149.68 (202.55) 131.17

Mean: 145.40
Standard deviation: 24.00
Best Time: 119.59
Worst Time: 202.55

Obviously I need a race to sub 2min thread...


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 2

1:24.52, 1:24.97, 1:18.52, 1:14.07, 1:29.14, DNF(1:46.26), 1:16.44, 1:25.77, 1:22.11, DNF(1:52.44), DNS, DNS = DNF

Pops...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 13, 2011)

what, i forget about this thread. I must to update stuff now.

FireCuber

Average : 1:21.39

Comment : not that good, but it is ok I can say.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 3 should have been started

Scrambles of round 3.
1. Rw2 B' D' Rw' F Rw F Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 U2 F' U2 Uw F Uw F2 D2 Rw2 D' B' R Rw D R Fw U2 F' Uw B' Uw F2 U D' Fw' Uw
2. Uw' L' B2 F Uw Rw Uw D' L' D2 R Rw' B2 Rw' U' Fw B' L B Rw' Uw2 B Rw' L R' Fw' D U2 R2 D2 Rw' B L2 Rw R U2 R2 F' Fw Rw2
3. F2 R Rw B' Uw' U Fw U2 Uw D R' Rw L' Fw L2 Uw2 F2 B' Uw2 L' Uw' R Fw2 B' L D U B Fw' R2 B' L' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 R U' Uw F
4. D B' R B' L2 Fw F' L' Uw2 L2 Fw U' B' Fw L2 R2 D F B Fw D F2 Rw Uw' U D F2 Uw' D' L2 Uw' L2 U R2 D' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' U2
5. F2 Uw' F' R2 D Fw Rw' R2 F' Uw2 D U2 B' Uw2 U2 D' Fw Rw R' F2 Fw R D2 Fw2 R D2 L2 U' F' D2 R2 Fw2 Uw F2 D2 L R F2 Rw2 D2
6. B2 Rw2 L2 B2 L2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 F2 B L' F Fw' Uw' B2 R2 L2 D' Uw' R Uw' D' L2 F2 Uw' Rw2 F' D2 L Uw D F D' L2 U' R' F2 B2 R'
7. U2 R' F2 Fw' D F2 D B' F2 Rw2 U2 R' L2 Uw' Fw U F' Fw' Uw2 U L R' F' B D' U B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B L2 Uw Rw' U L2 Uw2 R' Rw2 F'
8. U' Uw' B' Uw Rw' L2 F U Rw' D2 L' F2 Rw B Uw Rw B Fw' L Rw2 Fw L' B Fw2 U' D Fw Uw' B2 U F D2 B L Uw2 D F Uw R2 B
9. B' D R B' D' B Uw F' R Rw D' Fw' R2 Uw' D L' F2 B R' U2 Rw' R Uw2 B2 L' U Uw2 Rw2 D U' Fw' F2 R2 U' R2 Rw2 B' Rw2 F Uw
10. U' Rw Uw' L' Uw' U2 Rw' U2 R Uw R' U2 L R' Rw2 B' R' D' Uw' F Rw L D' L D2 U' R Fw L' F Fw D Fw2 U D Rw2 U2 Uw' R' L'
11. U' Fw D2 Uw2 L2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D' R B L2 Rw R2 B' Fw U2 R' U2 L2 B F' U' Uw' L D' F2 U Rw2 U2 B' Uw L' Rw2 D2
12. F L' D2 F R D Rw2 B' Fw' F2 R2 B L U' Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Rw' B F' Uw U B2 Fw2 U2 F B' L2 B2 F2 R2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B D' Fw Uw'

Results:
Keroma12 : 1:33.24
chrisw : 1:09.68
RyanReese09 : 1:29.60
cincyaviation/Seth Hovland : 1:16.53
nami10923 : 1:05.70
D4vd : 1:16.11
TiLiMayor : 2:46.12
emolover : 1:33.63
Evan Liu : 1:06.37
Hilmar Magnusson/tehmaxice : 1:03.75
KboyForeverB/Brian Kim : 1:13.12
Brest : 2:22.27
Baian Liu : DNF
FireCuber : 1:21.39


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 3

Brian Kim - Dayan + mf8 4x4


Average: 1:12.88
Standard Deviation: 6.73
Best Time: 1:04.97
Worst Time: 1:32.83
Individual Times: 1:25.50, 1:05.31, 1:12.02, 1:14.24, (1:32.83), 1:14.71, 1:06.40, 1:05.03, 1:21.10, (1:04.97), 1:17.66, 1:06.87	


Comments: My worst solve could've been my best, with 30second redux, but there was a pop. This average is still not very good


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 15, 2011)

Round 3

Average: 1:45.97 (σ = 11.88) For Jon 
Maru 4x4

(2:06.30)
2:00.16
1:33.97
1:48.47
1:29.80
1:59.78
1:50.65
2:03.93
1:31.91
1:42.16
(1:22.63)
1:38.90

So many internal lockups.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 15, 2011)

Round 3
Average: 1:34.23
Standard Deviation: 5.23
Best Time: 1:20.23
Worst Time: 1:50.65
Individual Times: 1:36.19, (1:50.65), 1:24.76, (1:20.23), 1:42.41, 1:35.49, 1:40.82, 1:38.95, 1:26.66, 1:33.91, 1:35.42, 1:27.73


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 15, 2011)

Round 3
Average: 0:59.92
Best Time: 00:50.92
Worst Time: 01:20.61
Individual Times: 
0:51.87, 1:07.87, 1:01.04, (0:50.92), (1:20.61), 1:01.18, 0:55.13, 1:06.17, 0:55.12, 0:58.73, 1:01.51, 1:00.62

wow, I've been improving a lot lately. Just made it sub-1


----------



## Brest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Average: 2:15.88*

116.90 124.62 172.28 133.87 148.98 133.83 162.59 126.34 (105.86) 130.66 108.71 (204.33)

Mean: 139.08
Standard deviation: 27.42
Best Time: 105.86
Worst Time: 204.33


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

I Don't Have A 4x4....


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 3 - 
Statistics for 01-16-2011 09:03:38

Average: 1:19.67
Standard Deviation: 4.14
Best Time: 1:07.03
Worst Time: 1:27.70
Individual Times:
(1:07.03), 1:23.10, 1:16.77, 1:22.23, 1:15.59, 1:24.53, 1:14.54, (1:27.70), 1:12.25, 1:27.18, 1:19.68, 1:20.79

Cube: Maru 4x4
Timer CCT 0.9.5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 3:

Average: 2:37.53
Standard Deviation: 14.90
Best Time: 2:01.97
Worst Time: 3:37.06
Individual Times:
1.	2:40.39	
2.	2:16.45	
3.	2:36.84	
4.	(3:37.06)	
5.	3:14.06
6.	2:43.27
7.	2:29.21
8.	2:22.55
9.	2:27.99
10.	2:27.90
11.	(2:01.97)
12.	2:56.64

Cube: For the first half I used my Eastsheen. For the second half I borrowed my brother's ShengShou.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 16, 2011)

SWelsh1000 said:


> I Don't Have A 4x4....


 
Then why post


----------



## da25centz (Jan 16, 2011)

Time for me to join

Round 3

Average: 2:36.77

2:34.12, 2:29.52, (2:11.51), 3:00.08, 2:28.12, 2:29.99, 2:23.88, 2:22.53, 2:55.97, 2:33.84, 2:49.70, (3:01.94)

X-cube 4


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 3
1:41.83
(1:56.22), 1:32.04, 1:44.69, (1:30.30), 1:53.92, 1:36.35, 1:47.51, 1:46.45, 1:43.23, 1:42.04, 1:35.02, 1:37.05

Really inconsistent here (standard deviation was around 6.3x I think), it's weird, usually my standard deviation for 4x4x4 is around 2-3.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 16, 2011)

X-Cube.

1:21.89, 1:18.31, 1:09.22[screwed up OLL :'(], 1:26.60, 1:24.83, 1:26.77, 1:30.58, 1:12.91, 1:21.63, 1:14.71, 1:20.79, 1:18.38

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:09.22
worst time: 1:30.58

current avg5: 1:17.96 (σ = 2.50)
best avg5: 1:17.96 (σ = 2.50)

current avg12: 1:20.68 (σ = 4.46)
best avg12: 1:20.68 (σ = 4.46)

session avg: 1:20.68 (σ = 4.46)
session mean: 1:20.55

Nice single in there. Shoulda been PB. Average was bad <_<


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 19, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Eastsheen
Round Three.
Statistics for 01-19-2011 16:08:54

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:03.56
Standard Deviation: 13.02
Best Time: 1:43.05
Worst Time: 2:30.41
Individual Times:
1.	1:51.50
2.	2:04.18
3.	1:53.40
4.	2:22.41
5.	2:07.05
6.	2:05.03
7.	2:12.83
8.	2:30.41
9.	1:53.77
10.	1:43.05
11.	1:54.08
12.	2:05.06

I've been practicing a lot since last week awful result, still, I expected this round to be sub-2


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 21, 2011)

Update it!!!


----------



## chris w (Jan 21, 2011)

chrisw - dayan+mf8
round 3
average= 1:11.82 (σ = 5.94)
1:16.28, 1:05.81, (4:27.58), 1:17.83, 1:20.74, 1:04.80, 1:10.08, 1:17.90, (1:01.61), 1:14.15, 1:06.36, 1:04.27
decent considering the bad start, and lol pops


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 21, 2011)

ok sorry peoples, I'm late. I will update this ASAP.

Fire cuber, Round 3

Average 1:23.27 

Individual time : 1:22.71, 1:22.74, 1:37.75, 1:28.21, 1:28.42, 1:21.32, 1:34.89, 1:13.95, 1:14.66, 1:17.94, 1:22.96, 1:18.84

Comment : Slow


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Round 3 ends now and round 4 starts.

Updates : I think 12 is too much, I reduced into 5. (Tell me if you don't think it is good)

Scrambles of round 4
1. B L' D' B2 U' Fw2 F L2 B2 D2 Rw Fw2 R Fw' R U Rw R2 B U2 B Rw2 F' L' Fw Rw2 R2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' U' F' D U Fw2 R D'
2. U2 Uw' Rw2 Fw L Rw B2 Fw' U' L2 F R' Rw D B' L' Rw2 Fw U R D2 F2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw U' Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw F' D2 Fw' U2
3. U R B D R U2 L2 F' U D2 B' Uw R D' U' F D' Fw R2 U2 R' Uw' B2 D2 F' D2 B L' Fw' U Uw2 L Rw' U F' Uw' U' B' R' U2
4. L D2 R' L Uw U2 B Fw U' D F' R Fw U' R' L2 F2 Uw' Rw L2 Uw2 R L B' R2 D2 B R2 L D' F2 L' D F' B R B L F2 B'
5. L2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 B D2 Uw F' R' F2 B R' Rw2 F Uw' B' U2 B2 F' Uw U2 L2 R F' U Rw2 F2 R2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 D' L2 Rw' Fw R' F2 

Result of round 3


Brian Kim/KboyForeverB: 1:12.88
JianhanC : 1:45.97
Keroma12 : 1:34.23
tehmaxice : 59.92
Brest : 2:15.88
LouisCormier : 1:19.67
antoineccantin : 2:37.53
da25centz : 2:36.77
AvidCuber : 1:41.83
RyanReese09 : 1:20.68
TiLiMayor : 2:03.56
chrisw : 1:11.82
Fire cuber : 1:23.27 

we have one sub-1 from tehmaxice.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 21, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> Round 3 ends now and round 4 starts.
> 
> Updates : I think 12 is too much, I reduced into 5. (Tell me if you don't think it is good)
> 
> ...


 
I definitely think 5 is better. Especially for me, with a sup2 avg, 12 solves takes FOREVER hahaha


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 21, 2011)

Statistics for 01-21-2011 14:15:36

Average: 1:19.40
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 1:06.69
Worst Time: 1:21.66
Individual Times:
1. (1:21.66)
2. 1:21.62
3. 1:18.69
4. (1:06.69)
5. 1:17.89

solves 1,2,3 and 5 were OLL parity
I liked average of 12 better.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there some kind of sub 1:30 thread? I can't find one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Is there some kind of sub 1:30 thread? I can't find one.


 
No.

Also, fire cuber, it'd be nice if you actually sort out the "winners" of each round.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 22, 2011)

2:28.47, 2:49.77, (3:03.18), 2:51.96, (2:01.06) => 2:43.40

ew


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 23, 2011)

da25centz said:


> I definitely think 5 is better. Especially for me, with a sup2 avg, 12 solves takes FOREVER hahaha


Somehow I didn't wanted to be the one who said this, but agree with yuu.


----------



## Brest (Jan 23, 2011)

Round 4

*Average: 2:07.80*

129.53 (141.23) (118.81) 132.51 121.35

Mean: 128.69
Standard deviation: 8.05
Best Time: 118.81
Worst Time: 141.23


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2011)

Average: 1:38.95
Standard Deviation: 3.04
Best Time: 1:34.08
Worst Time: 2:10.96
Individual Times:

1:34.77
1:44.19
(1:34.08)
1:37.88
(2:10.96)

Maru. Last solve had 3 massive internal lockups. 
I have no objection with the avg5 format, but I prefer the avg12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:13.20
worst time: 1:29.49

current avg5: 1:20.54 (σ = 2.32)
best avg5: 1:20.54 (σ = 2.32)

session avg: 1:20.54 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 1:20.86

1:13.20, 1:23.76, 1:18.40, 1:29.49[hate dp so much], 1:19.45


Soooooooooooooooooo much parity :-/.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> The rules are easy - I give you 5 scrambles, you take out the best and the worst, and average the remaining ten.


 
didn't you mean 12 scrambles? or should we average the raminging 3 of 5?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> *didn't you mean 12 scrambles?*


 
No. If you were to read the thread it's average of 5.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

i didn't, in the first are in spoiler 12 scrambles and still, then the "average the remaining ten" is wrong....


----------



## Brest (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> i didn't, in the first are in spoiler 12 scrambles and still, then the "average the remaining ten" is wrong....


 
This thread started with average 10 of 12 scrambles but has now been reduced to average 3 of 5. The inconsistency you noticed is due to the editing.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 24, 2011)

Round 4 - Keroma12

Average: 1:26.24
Standard Deviation: 3.47
Best Time: 1:15.19
Worst Time: 1:34.24
Individual Times: 1:21.52, 1:24.95, (1:34.24) , (1:15.19), 1:32.26


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 25, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Eastsheen
Round Four

Average: 2:04.98
Standard Deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 1:50.52
Worst Time: 2:10.94
Individual Times:
1.	2:05.33	
2.	(2:10.94)	
3.	2:00.50	
4.	2:09.11	
5.	(1:50.52)	

This could have been better, really.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 4

Average: *1:36.19*


1:32.46
1:36.94
1:36.97
1:35.75
1:38.84


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 4
Brian Kim
Dayan + mf8 4x4

Average: 1:04.69
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 56.18
Worst Time: 1:07.34
Individual Times: 1:03.83, (1:07.34), 1:04.22, (56.18), 1:06.02 = 1:04.69 avg

Comments: Pretty good avg, the single was okay.Strange how some solves I got NO parity and some solves I got DP, but the solves were all pretty even.

Here's the video I uploaded to my YouTube channel.


----------



## Matt (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 4

Matt
Maru 4x4x4

1:44.11
(2:11.07) (Core misalignment)
(1:43.25)
1:56.88
1:46.84
*
Average: 1:49.28*


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 4
Jin

1:01.13, 1:01.55, 1:15.95, 1:21.32, 1:33.29 = *1:12.94 *

I thought from the first 2 solves that it would be a nice average. =.=


----------



## avgdi (Jan 27, 2011)

1:59.58
2:05.98
2:07.94
(2:09.50)
(1:55.14)

Average: 2:04.50


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 28, 2011)

]Round 4

Hilmar Magnusson (tehmaxice) - X-cube
Average - 59:93
Times -
1:00.18
(58.25)
1:01.17
(1:05.20)
58.45


Comment: did pll parity twice on a solve, but all over pretty ok. I really don't like my x-cube, but im doing a lot of solves to break it in.
Woah, two 59:9x in a row


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 28, 2011)

tehmaxice said:


> ]Round 4
> 
> Hilmar Magnusson (tehmaxice) - X-cube
> Average - *1:03.75*
> ...


Where did that number come from :confused:
As you implied with the last sentence, it should be 59.93.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 4 ends now

Here are the results
Averages of round 4

LouisCormier : 1:19.40
da25centz : 2:43.40
Brest : 2:07.80
JianhanC : 1:38.95
RyanReese09 : 1:20.54
Keroma12 : 1:26.24
TiLiMayor : 2:04.98
Vinny : 1:36.19
KboyForeverB : 1:04.69
Matt : 1:49.28
Jin : 1:12.94 
tehmaxice : (1:03.75?)59.93
avgdi : 2:04.50 

Round winner : tehmaxice

Round 5 starts now, Scrambles are posted below
1. R Fw' R L' Fw' R' D' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 F2 B Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 B Rw B' Fw2 Uw' R L2 B Rw B L Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 U' L2 B Fw L Rw B' U 
2. B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' Fw2 R U2 B' L2 Uw B2 U' L' R2 Fw F Uw2 U L' D Fw2 Uw2 B' F' L2 U Uw L2 Rw2 F' Fw R2 Fw U Uw' L Fw D Uw' 
3. Uw L R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D L F2 Rw U' L R' Uw L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D' L B' D Fw' B L F' D U Fw' U' R B Uw' L' 
4. Rw' R U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw D R' L U' Uw' D Fw' R B' Uw2 R' L2 F' Uw2 L' D2 B Uw R2 L Fw' F2 R Uw' U F D' F' L B Uw' R2 L' F 
5. D2 B U2 Uw' F' R2 U D' B F2 D' U Rw2 B R2 U' F2 R2 L F Rw D2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 L U L U L2 Fw L2 F2 D B Fw2 D B'


----------



## theace (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 5: Akshay Rao (theace) - X Cube (Not Broken in)

4x4x4 cube
Jan 29, 2011 8:24:55 PM - 8:40:56 PM

Mean: 98.92
Standard deviation: 30.84
Best Time: 39.40
Worst Time: 126.61

Best average of 5: 109.53
1-5 - 106.11 (39.40) (126.61) 104.55 117.93

1. 106.11 U' D' B2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Bw' B L U' B' U2 B2 Lw2 Dw D F' Bw B2 L2 R Fw Bw Lw R Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' B U' L' Lw' Rw' Uw B L2 D2 L Rw
2. 39.40 U Rw' Bw' B2 L R' Fw' Rw2 F Fw' Bw' B L' Dw D2 F2 L' R' Bw2 Lw U Uw2 D2 L Lw Dw F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Bw2 R2 Fw' Bw' R B2
3. 126.61 Uw Lw2 U Uw D' Lw U2 Uw2 L' Lw2 U' F2 Lw Rw R Uw L' Rw2 B2 U Uw Dw' F2 Dw B' D2 L' Fw' D Lw' Bw Uw Dw2 F' Bw U2 Uw' Lw R Fw
4. 104.55 U D Rw D Fw2 Dw' L Lw2 R' Dw' Bw' R2 Uw2 L2 F' Fw' Dw2 D' Rw F' Fw' Bw' L' F' Fw Bw' U' Uw2 B' L F2 B L' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw Dw D' L
5. 117.93 F2 Fw Bw2 B2 Lw2 F B Rw U' Fw2 Bw' Uw' L U' D' F2 L2 Rw U B' U' Fw' Uw2 Dw' D Lw F' L' Lw Fw U' D' Bw2 L2 Lw R' Fw2 B' Dw' R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa.
1:19.26, 1:23.01, 1:12.72, 1:02.00[pb oll parity too!!], 1:17.86

PB single in there!. So close to sub1..if only no OLL parity.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:02.00
worst time: 1:23.01

current avg5: 1:16.61 (σ = 2.81)
best avg5: 1:16.61 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 1:16.61 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 1:14.97

Going to continue this average for hopefully PB..


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 5 - 
Statistics for 01-29-2011 13:56:17

Average: 1:15.22
Standard Deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 58.69
Worst Time: 1:18.16
Individual Times:
1:16.38, (1:18.16), 1:18.09, (58.69), 1:11.18

58.69 (OLL parity) New personal best 
Thanks to FireCuber for doing this


----------



## Vinny (Jan 29, 2011)

1:24.78
1:39.79
1:31.94 (+2) 1:33.94
1:24.50
1:48.53

Average: *1:32.84*


----------



## avgdi (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 5

*Average: 1:56.58[B/}

2:10.79, 1:48.73, 1:50.22, (2:11.94), (1:44.63)*


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2011)

*Average: 1:58.34*

116.38 (133.06) 122.12 (110.10) 116.51

Mean: 119.63
Standard deviation: 7.72
Best Time: 110.10
Worst Time: 133.06


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2011)

lolslow

Average: 1:19.68

1:15.50, 1:18.50, 1:20.81, 1:19.74, 1:24.85


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 6, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Eastsheen
Ronda Five
Statistics for 02-06-2011 09:28:14

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:59.03
Standard Deviation: 11.61
Best Time: 1:43.83
Worst Time: 2:11.83
Individual Times:
1.	2:03.63	R Fw' R L' Fw' R' D' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 F2 B Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 B Rw B' Fw2 Uw' R L2 B Rw B L Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 U' L2 B Fw L Rw B' U
2.	2:11.83	B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' Fw2 R U2 B' L2 Uw B2 U' L' R2 Fw F Uw2 U L' D Fw2 Uw2 B' F' L2 U Uw L2 Rw2 F' Fw R2 Fw U Uw' L Fw D Uw'
3.	1:46.63	Uw L R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D L F2 Rw U' L R' Uw L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D' L B' D Fw' B L F' D U Fw' U' R B Uw' L'
4.	1:43.83	Rw' R U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw D R' L U' Uw' D Fw' R B' Uw2 R' L2 F' Uw2 L' D2 B Uw R2 L Fw' F2 R Uw' U F D' F' L B Uw' R2 L' F
5.	2:09.22	D2 B U2 Uw' F' R2 U D' B F2 D' U Rw2 B R2 U' F2 R2 L F Rw D2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 L U L U L2 Fw L2 F2 D B Fw2 D B'

Long time no training but still had to be sub-2, sticked to my eastsheen instead of my relatively new miniQj.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 6, 2011)

Odder - X-cube (lolblue! =D)
Round 5
(1:05.13), 1:15.56, 1:06.88, 1:07.26, (1:23.15) => 1.09.90


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 6, 2011)

Round 5
1:24.88, 1:31.31, 1:11.42, 1:16.03, 1:20.13 = 1:20.34
Also, it would be nice if you could rank people by their times, otherwise it's not much of a race.


----------



## Diniz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Round5*
(1:31.89) [DP], (1:01.11) [DP], 1:03.98 [PP], 1:15.57 [PP], 1:08.15 = *1:09.23*




cincyaviation said:


> Also, it would be nice if you could rank people by their times, otherwise it's not much of a race.


 Agree.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I'll join this thread 

Round 5:
(1:04.63), 1:16.74, 1:21.69, (1:36.53), 1:18.31 = 1:18.91 
My pb single and average!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know if you were planning to continue this or not, but not even completing 5 rounds? I think that's a new low for forum competitions, besides the 2x2 race thread. I'm sure someone would be willing to take over if you just said you weren't going to stick with it anymore.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 17, 2011)

I will join, sub-1 average sounds good for me!

times (reset):
1:03.57, 1:14.44, 1:03.46, 1:08.05, 1:14.74
session avg: 1:08.69 (σ = 4.46)


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 3, 2011)

round 5


stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:08.00
worst time: 1:26.88

current avg5: 1:18.42 (σ = 5.24)

1:14.77, 1:26.88, 1:25.84, 1:14.66, 1:08.00


----------



## Mikel (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^ Try THIS THREAD


----------

